# 2009 Dodge 2500 Heavy Duty Diesel



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Who all out there plows with a 2007-2009 Dodge Ram 2500 Heavy Duty Cummings with the 6.7L?

How do you like it/ how well does it push? What kind of plow do you have on it?

What kind of fuel economy are you getting out of it and what all have you done to it to get it there (ie. chip, intake, exhaust)?

The reason I am asking is I am looking at buying a new 2009 Ram Heavy Duty quad cab with the 6.7l cummings and the 6 auto trans with 4 wheel drive of course.

Thanks


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I love my 06' 5.9 and it has a ton of power but if I were you I would would look at a new Chev or GMC. The Dodge just doesnt compare to the quality of a GM as far as interior and comfort goes. Lets be honest, you wont own that truck for more than 150,000 miles and thats were the Cummins would start to shine if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is the Cummings an option?

Is it OEM or aftermarket?

I knew Dodge was using Hemi's and Cummins, but not Cummings.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;803801 said:


> Is the Cummings an option?
> 
> Is it OEM or aftermarket?
> 
> I knew Dodge was using Hemi's and Cummins, but not Cummings.


OK Big Dave


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

I personally like the Powerstrokers!


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

cretebaby;803838 said:


> OK Big Dave


Lol, I thought he'd be in here already correcting that?!?!? What's the deal?!?!?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;803838 said:


> OK Big Dave


And to think I used to think of you as a nice guy. :realmad:


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Is there anyone out there with this truck that i am looking at getting?

Sorry about the understanding about the cummins motor.

However the more I look at trucks here in des moines iowa i really dont see alot of Dodges as company work trucks. I see alot of Chevys and Fords but not alot of dodges.

Why?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A friend of mine has an 07.5 cc/sb with the 6.7 and auto.

He really likes it so far, has a tick over 38k on it. He is getting about 16-18mpg around town and 22+ on the hwy. Truck has 3.73 gears and 265 tires.

Mods-
Turbo back 4" SS straight pipe (no cat of dpf stuff)
EGR stuff gone and blocked off
Smarty Tuner
Edge screen
2" leveling kit

Has an 8ft unimount he just got it setup for, hasn't pushed with it yet. It drops about 1" with the blade raised.

I've never driven it, only ridden in it. On the 170hp tune that thing moves if it can get traction.

Pulled 9k with it when it was stock, couldn't tell it was behind him.
He really likes the factory exhaust brake.

My complaints:
The seats are uncomfortable, really uncomfortable after a 6hr road trip.
Boosted 4hi launches are hard on your neck
And it's to loud when he goes past at 1am and gets on it.
O, and the pass door panel squeeks sometimes for no reason.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ExecutiveLawns;805191 said:


> However the more I look at trucks here in des moines iowa i really dont see alot of Dodges as company work trucks. I see alot of Chevys and Fords but not alot of dodges.
> 
> Why?


It's kinda self explanatory.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

ExecutiveLawns;805191. said:


> However the more I look at trucks here in des moines iowa i really dont see alot of Dodges as company work trucks. I see alot of Chevys and Fords but not alot of dodges.
> 
> Why?


well basically, the dodge is such a nice truck, people feel bad working them,and beating them up, so instead they take all the crappy fords and chevys, and beat em to death.


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

I push more snow with my 04 than my dads F550. That truck will push mountains of snow with some weight in the back


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Cummins motors have more low end torque than you can imagine, so you will have no problem. I've never owned a Cummins but my '00 Dodge 360 will push non stop all day long and most of the time my employee plows in 2WD. Dodge makes really good work trucks, so I would go for it.


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys some good info (for those who put it in). I went ahead and bought the truck today. Its a 2009 Ram 2500 Heavy Duty Quad Cab 4x4, It has the Big Horn package with the 6.7L Cummins Diesel. For it I also bought a Western MVP Pro Plus Poly 8.5' v blade to match my other trucks.

Hopefully this thing will move some snow and make me $$$$ this year.


----------



## dieselpusher (Nov 29, 2006)

picturesssss


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

you cant tease us like this we need pic's


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

*Pics*

Ok guys here are the pics of the new ride. I am doing the whole Hypertech thing tomorrow.
Also i am probably going to put 285's if not 305 Nitto terragrapplers on it here in the next week or two. the little stock 265's just dont grab the road at all if i give it any gas what so ever they just spin through 3rd gear, I only have 150 miles on it and you can notice it if you look at the tires closely.


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry they wouldn't upload last night. They now still will not upload i cant figure out what is wrong. I keep getting "Upload of file failed"


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ExecutiveLawns;807767 said:


> Sorry they wouldn't upload last night. They now still will not upload i cant figure out what is wrong. I keep getting "Upload of file failed"


Pix are to big?


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

waiting....waiting.....waiting... uploaded yet??  sorry! I couldn't resist. Mainly because I wanted to get the notice that there were new posts on the thread. Congrats!

Aaron


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

*Ok really here they are*

Ok guys thanks for the wait. I think my digital camera has them too big so i took some pics with my phone this time.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

looks sweet how do you like it so far. i don't think your suppose to tow anything in the 1st 500 miles to break in the rear end or something? but i hooked a trailer up to my 07 the first day too


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

I have already towed and hooked up the hypertech programmer.
I tows great and even better i have been getting 18mpg!


----------



## chaos270 (Oct 30, 2004)

18mpg has my interest, what rear gears do you have in it?


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

chaos270;813291 said:


> 18mpg has my interest, what rear gears do you have in it?


It has the 3.73 rear end.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

ExecutiveLawns;813420 said:


> It has the 3.73 rear end.


just curious compared to my 07 5.9 with the 4sp auto 3.73 what are your rpms roughly at 65 mph? mine are about 1800-1900


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

chaos270;813291 said:


> 18mpg has my interest, what rear gears do you have in it?


Hopefully the same as the front.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;813824 said:


> Hopefully the same as the front.


Good call.


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

sno commander;813458 said:


> just curious compared to my 07 5.9 with the 4sp auto 3.73 what are your rpms roughly at 65 mph? mine are about 1800-1900


It has the 6 speed auto in it and at 79mph it is right at 2,000 rpm 
around 24 mph on the highway


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

it will not last have 56K on mine and it will not get over 14.5 MPG did get what you where getting when it was brand new, but since it hit 30K ain't been getting close to it. I would not but in after market stuff on it you can dump all the money in the world in it and it will not gain you much in fuel milage,(PER area diesl guys in P hill and they know there s#&@) I had a 8'2" boss V on mine an had to Replace the hole front end drive and suspension parts this spring, pulled a 32' inclosed trailer early this summer thing had no power up the hills, my old 5.9 would smoke that thing up a hill better then that piece of crap 6.7 . DOdge did not think this thing threw with putting a six speed in it I thought it would be a hell of a lot better then that!! it has heck of a lot low in torque but the 5.9 had it on the low and hi side of the power band. (Hope yours runs better!!) by putting big tires on it your going t o get worse milage also. I have own dodges since they have came out with the common rail you could not destroy a 5.9 unless you built it up so much and knew nothing about having to do tran an transfer case upgrades to it, so it would not melt them down! ( JUSt my 2cents)


----------



## ExecutiveLawns (Jun 13, 2007)

littleo92;817648 said:


> it will not last have 56K on mine and it will not get over 14.5 MPG did get what you where getting when it was brand new, but since it hit 30K ain't been getting close to it. I would not but in after market stuff on it you can dump all the money in the world in it and it will not gain you much in fuel milage,(PER area diesl guys in P hill and they know there s#&@) I had a 8'2" boss V on mine an had to Replace the hole front end drive and suspension parts this spring, pulled a 32' inclosed trailer early this summer thing had no power up the hills, my old 5.9 would smoke that thing up a hill better then that piece of crap 6.7 . DOdge did not think this thing threw with putting a six speed in it I thought it would be a hell of a lot better then that!! it has heck of a lot low in torque but the 5.9 had it on the low and hi side of the power band. (Hope yours runs better!!) by putting big tires on it your going t o get worse milage also. I have own dodges since they have came out with the common rail you could not destroy a 5.9 unless you built it up so much and knew nothing about having to do tran an transfer case upgrades to it, so it would not melt them down! ( JUSt my 2cents)


I dont know. I have a buddy that has a '08 with the 6.7 in it with the same mods I have. He has almost 70k on his and hes still gets no less than 16mpg in the city pulling a skid loader trailer around. He told me his got alot better around 5k and has stayed constant since then.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

O ya it's has stayed the same after about 15k for me to. even putting mods on it really doe'nt help the milage. Hope you did not get duped by the guys up there on Hickman they do' nt know **** on diesel's!! talk to cory at Area Diesel those guys know there diesel's


----------

